# How to add avatars?



## texasgirl (May 3, 2005)

I noticed that a lot of you are putting the animated avatars in your posts. I only know how to do it on my member page to add it by my name. Do you do it the same way? I tried and it just showed the url on my post. Will it show the avatar once it is posted or is there another way that I have to do this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MJ (May 3, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I noticed that a lot of you are putting the animated avatars in your posts. I only know how to do it on my member page to add it by my name. Do you do it the same way? I tried and it just showed the url on my post. Will it show the avatar/picture once it is posted or is there another way that I have to do this?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It should show the avatar once it is posted. Just make sure not to leave any spaces in the url.

You can find more here
testing...


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2005)

THANK YOU MJ!!
YOUR THE GREATEST!


----------



## MJ (May 3, 2005)

Cool! Your welcome texasgirl.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 4, 2005)

MJ to the rescue again -     He is the greatest.


----------

